# Some Pictures of Our Flock [[Very pic heavy]]



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, so I finally found my camera cord and got around to uploading the photos onto my computer tonight so I can share our darlings with you all. Warning that the below is very pic heavy

*Lucy, our very first tiel:*









*Spot, our white-face heavy pied male:*

















*DJ, our heavy pied male:*

















*Squirt, our pied female:*









*Elvis, our cinnamon pied male:*









*Storm, our pied male:*









*Mama, our pied cinnamon pearl female:*
(We rescued her about a month ago so she still has orange stress marks on her head )









*Lilly, our lutino female:*









*Ruby, our pearl female:*









*Maggie our white-faced lutino/ Albino who we think is a female:*









*Buddy, our male who we think might be a cinnamon peal??? (or silver?):*
Hopefully tomorrow I can make a thread in mutation help and give more info on his coloring 









*Skyler, our very young white-face pied female (we think):*









*The babies who we are currently hand feeding and keeping, Kiba the pied pearl one and Audi, the pied one:*
(Their own thread will be coming within the next week or so )

























Well those are just the very beginning of many more pictures to come in the future. I didn't get a chance to take a picture of Eva, our white faced female since she decided to lay a clutch of eggs that are not fertile. For now, we are just going to wait until she gets tired of them and then take them out and hope she doesn't continue with this egg laying business (which is how we ended up with Skyler from her and Spot). Anyways, any comments are appreciated and thanks for checking out our flock ^_^


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, you have such huge and beautiful flock!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Their all gorgeous!! And the babies are extra cute!!


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

awww they are all adorable


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, I think Spot is just gorgeous, I love white face heavy pieds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all gorgeous  you are so lucky


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice photos you have there...


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Your Lucy looks just like my cinny girl split to pied, Callie!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

You have such beautiful babies I love them! They're all so cute, and I bet their personalities are all unique which makes them more fun to be around.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I love all your babies. What pretty colors they all are. I am so amused and enjoy being around my 3 and I can't imagine what mischief they all get into together.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What lovely babies you have!!


----------



## Hu511 (Jan 9, 2011)

I see why you like pieds.. every one of the can have a unique look, beautiful birds


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you all for such nice comments about our flock. They definitely all have their own little personalities and get into a LOT of mischief but we don't mind  I really wish some of the pictures would be more clear but it can be hard since some of them can be a little camera shy


----------



## RobinWalters (Feb 10, 2011)

What beautifull babies you have!


----------



## icefox23 (Feb 24, 2011)

very nice pics of ur flock, and you got very cute babies...cheers


----------

